

ColorBrewer switches from Flash to HTML - jweir
http://colorbrewer2.org/

======
jweir
I used to spend a lot of time play with colors and palettes for information
display, or I would just plug in some colors, red, blue, green, and work with
those.

Going first to ColorBrewer has been wonderful. It provides nice and sane color
palettes. While it is intended for maps, I find it very useful for graphs as
well.

